# Iad



## seanstew (Feb 12, 2004)

The International Amphibian Days show will resume its events this year! It will take place in conjunction with the Mid Atlantic Reptile Show. September 17-19th outside Baltimore, Maryland. We are arranging a block of vendor tables within the Mid Atlantic Reptile Show and a separate lecture series. It is time to sign up as a vendor or make plans to attend IAD once again!

For more information contact [email protected]

MARS website http://www.midatlanticreptileshow.org/Vendor_Info.html

Speakers and events to be released soon!


----------

